# Eleocharis acicularis Treatment



## Docszoo (Aug 19, 2009)

To start off to probably quickly get through a lot of stuff, I set this tank up not too long ago. The hairgrass has seen fine, but I had to moved everything to college, and not the Dwarf Hairgrass is looking unhealthy. Either, I am just making a pigs ear out of nothing, or I can not do anything but wait for it to die.

I have kept aquatic plants successfully for a quite a few months, but I am probably still beginner. . . Just luck with some petco swordplants that I just plopped in a tank at first, but got an anubias, and a couple other swords, almost got some moneywort or something to grow from a leaf, but It got injured :<

Anyway, I have got 3 new(ish) plants. The Anacharis, Indian Red Sword, and Dwarf Hairgrass. The Anacharis looks amazing, and is growing rapidly, while the Indian Red is staying about the same (growing beautiful red leaves, which look dead to me). However, the Hairgrass has not been doing too hot. It was hard to get out of the dang pot, so I may have stressed it out then, I dunno. Either way, it looks kinda yellow/ tan:

http://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m272/docszoo2/DSC_2024.jpg

http://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m272/docszoo2/DSC_2025.jpg

http://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m272/docszoo2/DSC_2026.jpg

I got floraPride and this Eco-Complete Plant Substraight in there... What do I need to do? When I moved, most of the grass unrooted, except for that small set you see beside it.

Whaat do I need to do?

It's a 12 Gallon AquaPod, with 4 corys, 1 bristlenose pleco, and a bunch of guppies.

So far, I am leaving the light on for a while, and having it near a window (not directly against it) with the curtain open.

Thank you for your time in reading this. I appreciate any responses : )


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Just looked up FloraPride:
_FloraPride promotes the growth of floating and rooted aquatic plants through a combination of nutrients including potassium and iron. FloraPride is a vital compliment to substrate fertilizers as part of a complete plant care program. *FloraPride does not contain phosphates or nitrates.*_

You need to does phosphates and nitrates. Plants need nitrogen, then phosphates, then potassium, then traces, in that order of amount. The two your plants use the most of you are not giving them. Start dosing them and you will see a definite difference.

Also if you separate the hairgrass it will not have to compete so hard for nutrients. You could also try a complete plant tab under their roots. Make sure they have the macro fertilizers as well as the traces.


----------



## Docszoo (Aug 19, 2009)

Thank you for the quick reply : )

If I could be a n00b here, How do I add Phosphates and Nitrates?

Also, seperating, what all do I do to do that so as to not harm the grass? Unroot it, tear it, and put it in individual groups?


----------

